# Can you folks tell what this is?



## pathod (Jul 11, 2011)

I know what it is suppose to be, just wanted to make sure it was recognizable to someone that didn't knit it.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Is it a Dalek from Dr. Who??? I know I have a dishcloth like that saved somewhere....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A coffee grinder?


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

A poodle.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Is it a Dalek from Dr. Who??? I know I have a dishcloth like that saved somewhere....


That is what I say too.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

A lighthouse


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/exfoliate-dalek-cloth

Here is the pattern.


----------



## pathod (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes it is suppose to be a Dalek. My daughter had a bithday this week and she is a real Dr. Who fan, so I thought I'd give this a try. My bobbles aren't that great but if she actually uses it, it really doesn't matter does it?


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I go with the poodle.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Looks somewhat like a camel to me.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Dalek


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a Dalek..very recognizable!!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Dalek


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Dalek is right


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Is it a Dalek from Dr. Who??? I know I have a dishcloth like that saved somewhere....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

My guess is that those of us that are Doctor Who fans recognized it immediately which means she will too


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a dalek for sure.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Without looking at any other replys, I say it looks like a Darlec (?spelling) on a face cloth. And I'm not even a Dr Who fan!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought that it was a syrup pitcher, like the kind in a diner. If it was gray or white I may have thought of a Dalek.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Dalek. That's the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

pathod said:


> I know what it is suppose to be, just wanted to make sure it was recognizable to someone that didn't knit it.


Its a Dalek! Instantly recognisable. :thumbup:


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Definitely Dr Who's dreaded enemy - the Dalek !


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> It's a Dalek..very recognizable!!


I agree!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> That is what I say too.


Definitely a Dalek!!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/exfoliate-dalek-cloth
> 
> Here is the pattern.


Everyone look this pattern if you willing to try it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

House and garden?


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

knitnanny said:


> It's a Dalek..very recognizable!!


 Yep It's a Dalek :thumbup:


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

Dalek


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Is it a Dalek from Dr. Who??? I know I have a dishcloth like that saved somewhere....


I thought that too.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

To me it looks like a lighthouse with birds flying behind it.


----------



## rofelas (Dec 3, 2011)

It's a Dalek. I made one a while back & I just did one with the TARDIS.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

No doubt a dalek....and yes, it will exterminate the bugs.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

a salt or pepper grinder -- but I have no idea what a dale is.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> That is what I say too.


Me too


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Most definitely a Dalek! It's great, did you make up the pattern?


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Exterminate... I see a Darlek


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I knew right away it's a Dalek!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Corndolly said:


> Most definitely a Dalek! It's great, did you make up the pattern?


He did not as here is the pattern



VintageCrochet said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/exfoliate-dalek-cloth
> 
> Here is the pattern.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> That is what I say too.


Me also! Oops, forgot the first post...A dalek from Dr. Who.


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

A Dalek!!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> That is what I say too.


Dalek


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

no idea


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

It looks like a space capsule with streamers or a megaphone with school ribbons to me.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

What is a dalek


----------



## pathod (Jul 11, 2011)

No I didn't make the pattern, you can find the pattern here http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html
Rofelas do you have a link to the tardis cloth?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

A cook?


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> That is what I say too.


me three....
Blessings


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

Exterminate!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's defo a dalek from dr who


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's defo a dalek from dr who


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

We will exterminate! It's a Dalek


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Dalek


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Dalek :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

It's a dalek.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

What on earth is a Dalek? Never watched Dr. Who. Is it a robot?


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

She'll see the Dalek! GREAT JOB! Bobbles are a pain, but yours look great! I did a tea cup that has bobbles, afterward I couldn't see a reason for them.

Have you done any other Dr Who items for her?



pathod said:


> Yes it is suppose to be a Dalek. My daughter had a bithday this week and she is a real Dr. Who fan, so I thought I'd give this a try. My bobbles aren't that great but if she actually uses it, it really doesn't matter does it?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

skeever4298 said:


> To me it looks like a lighthouse with birds flying behind it.


I thought lighthouse or coffee pot.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

yes and they are NOT nice robots!



Dusti said:


> What on earth is a Dalek? Never watched Dr. Who. Is it a robot?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Dalek from Dr. Who.


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

exterminate exterminate grime that is lol great idea i love dr who and daleks


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

litprincesstwo said:


> yes and they are NOT nice robots!


...thanks for cluing all of us non-Dr.Who fans what a Dalek is! 
:thumbup:


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

Definitely a Dalek.
Who is Dr. Who, you ask?
We know...and we'll soon meet the new one.
Exterminate?
Never!


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

Didn't realize that DoctorWho adeitacross the pond. How many of you remember the very first episode! I do, needless to say.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

My son is also a big Dr. Who fan. Am doing season 13 scarf for him. Will add a few of these cloths when I give it to him. Thank you for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

pathod said:


> No I didn't make the pattern, you can find the pattern here http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html
> Rofelas do you have a link to the tardis cloth?


Thanks I have just downloaded going to make throw for my grandson with all boy type squares on it!


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

Doctor Who's most evil adversary, a Dalek!


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, Gardening Pat, he made it across the pond some years ago. In fact, across the galaxy (or is it several galaxies?)...
His followers are legion.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

To me it looks like an old coffee grinder.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Klockie said:


> What is a dalek


I'm with you ,Klockie! I never watched Dr. Who so I naturally thought it was a snowman throwing a snowball-maybe because my feet are cold right now?!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

It Dalek as I knitted it already


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> Definitely Dr Who's dreaded enemy - the Dalek !


Yup!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

pathod said:


> I know what it is suppose to be, just wanted to make sure it was recognizable to someone that didn't knit it.


Definitely Dahlek.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

tnbobie said:


> My son is also a big Dr. Who fan. Am doing season 13 scarf for him. Will add a few of these cloths when I give it to him. Thank you for the pattern :thumbup:


Search on Ravelry...there's also TARDIS socks. And there's a set of patterns for all doctors up to Smith and a TARDIS. (It's fairly pricey, though)


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

pathod said:


> I know what it is suppose to be, just wanted to make sure it was recognizable to someone that didn't knit it.


I instantly 'saw' a Dalek!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

It's a Dalek!


----------



## kristen858 (Aug 7, 2014)

My first thought is a Dalek from Dr Who.


----------



## pathod (Jul 11, 2011)

I watch it on Netflix. I have only watched the new shows, they have the Classic Dr. Who also and I tried to watch one of them but I guess we are spoiled to today's movies and TV 
The old ones (1963) were probably good for their time but are pretty rough to watch now.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

looks like a lighthouse!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

it looks like a lighthouse to me


----------



## Happyknitter3 (May 25, 2014)

Obviously lots of non-Doctor-Who fans on here!! It's so clearly a Dalek - but don't know what I'd have thought if I'd never seen Dr Who or his arch enemy on TV!!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

That's a Dalek!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Definitely a Dalek - I've seen the pattern on line.


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

Coffee grinder


----------



## pathod (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I figured I would hear more from those of you in the UK. There are quite a few Dr. Who fans here in the US, but I knew not everybody would know what a 
Dalek is. I thank those of you that did know for letting me know that it will pass for a Dalek


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

What is a Dalek?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

ufo


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

A flour sifter?


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Exterminate!!! I am sure it is a Dalek.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Definitely a dalek x looks good to me xx


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

pathod said:


> I know what it is suppose to be, just wanted to make sure it was recognizable to someone that didn't knit it.


Definitely the dreaded Dalek :mrgreen:


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Super recognizable to any Whovian!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Super recognizable to any Whovian!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I say lighthouse too.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Exterminate!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> That is what I say too.


Me too!


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

Definitely a Dalek from Dr. Who! :thumbup:


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

it's a darlek (excuse spelling) from Dr. Who.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

A ship


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Still don't know what it is. What is a Dalek?


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern! I have a friend who's as much a Dr. Who fan as I. Can't wait to knit this for her for Christmas. What a hoot!


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What is a Dalek ???


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeye said:


> To me it looks like an old coffee grinder.


That's what came to mind first.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

pathod said:


> I know what it is suppose to be, just wanted to make sure it was recognizable to someone that didn't knit it.


Looks like an AtAt from Star Wars movies. Am I right?


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

It is a Dalek, one of the quintessential robotic enemies of Dr. Who, the hero of the British time-space-travel fantasy series of the same name that's been on since 1963. It's awesome and addictive!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It is very clearly a Dalek.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> Still don't know what it is. What is a Dalek?


A dalek is an evil robot from the Dr Who TV series.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a Darlek from Dr Who!


----------



## PaisleyCat (Apr 20, 2014)

Its a Dalek .... exterminate! !!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

Dalek!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Dalek


----------

